# Based on my personal situation, will 150K be enough?



## hongie

Hi all,

I would like to ask you guys a question that has been asked a lot, which is “is my salary good enough to have a comfortable life in Australia?” 
The reason why I want to know is because with I search on Google, I always get all these discussions, contradictional answers and at the end it doesn’t map with my personal situation. 

So here’s my sum up:

-	My salary is AUD 150000,- annually.
-	I’ll be applying for the 457 visa. (temporary work skilled visa)
- My idea of a comfortable life is very basic. I don’t consider ourselves as having an extraordinary expensive lifestyle. We eat out like 2 times a month and for the rest we love cooking at home. (I love cooking)
-	Family consisting of 2 kids. My daughter is 4 so will have to go to school, my son is only a couple of months so he will stay at home.
-	My wife will (for now) not be working, as she is taking care of the kids. So we will be living on 1 income.
-	My clients will be mostly at Sydney CBD, but I’m willing to travel like max. 50mins to work. We will definitely find an accommodation somewhere at the suburbs. (600AUD p.w. is ok? No idea)

Any help will be appreciated!

Cheers, H


----------



## HairyArmPits

My answer to that is that if you can't live on $150k a year, then there's seriously something wrong. We live in Queensland on half of that, and live comfortably. I know Sydney is more expensive, but I have relations in Sydney who live on a similar income as we do.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Theoilman

Cost of Living
put in your home city, put in Sydney, click go. it will show you the difference in cost of living and you can directly compare to where you live now.

and yes, 150 is definitely enough to live in sydney. it likely won't go as far as in your home city, but it will be fine.


----------



## Davo

My wife and I live frugally but comfortably enough on about $30k per year. If you can't be comfortable with $150k per year, well ... you might just have an issue


----------



## Davo

I suppose I should give some more details.
I pay a nice low $155 per week in rent, which equates to a little over $8,000pa. We are pretty lucky really, to find a place so cheap in a good area of our little country town.
Bills (electricity, gas and water) are fairly cheap as well, electricity is about $1,500pa, and gas and water together equal about the same.
After food and cigarette costs of approx $200 a week, we're basically left with a base living cost of $21,400. Of course, then there's phone bills, petrol for both of our cars etc.


----------

